# Great dessert recipe website!



## marmalady (Jun 3, 2005)

Found this while 'cruising' - it's fabulous!

www.123easyaspie.com


Elf, or whoever - wasn't sure where to post this, as 'desserts' now has so many sub-forums!  Feel free to move it whereever.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 3, 2005)

Marm, you posted this in the right spot.  It looks like a great resource.  Thanks!!!


----------



## MellieKay (Jun 3, 2005)

the chocolixer looks yummy! I think you can never go wrong with Godiva.


----------

